# programar un lcd



## 25FMN (Nov 7, 2006)

hola a tod@s:
tengo un proyecto sobre un taladro. este taladro tiene un LCD donde aparece todo lo que tiene que hacer. el problema es, que no he encontrado ninguna pagina donde me explique bien como programar un lcd.
este taladro tambien lleva un teclado matricial que tiene que ir conectado al LCD.
me gustaria que alguien pudiera ayudarme en encontrar alguna pagina web buena o algun tipo de información para que pudiera escrivir en el LCD
muchas gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## thevenin (Nov 7, 2006)

Siguen un protocolo el estándar HD44780 

http://www.micropik.com/provisional/pag_leds_lcd_displays_lcd.htm

Baja hasta donde dice "Descarga de tutorial" en verde, me costó encontrarlo y eso que sabía que estaba en esa página.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Braulio (Nov 7, 2006)

Bueno, en relaidad a quien vas a controlar es al integrado q suele venir siempre incorporado a la pantalla, el más común es el HD44780 de HITACHI, q controla el LCD propiamente dicho, para eso yo usé estas 2 fuentes:

Hoja de especidficaciones HD44780

ejemplo de programación en ensamblador para microcontroladores intel

Solo q ambas estan en ingles; pero si tienes problemas con el idioma yanqui, te podría aconsejar el libro de José Mª Angulo: "Microcontroladores PIC, diseño practico de alpicaciones" primera parte, (usa el PIC 16F84), en uno de sus proyectos, explica como manejar el LCD.

Ahora, he visto de pasada algunos tutoruiales en castellano en la red, si buscas seguro los encuentras, pero yo no use ninguno por falta de tiempo.

Si vas a simular en PROTEUS 6, ten cuidado, el simulador tiene un problemita con el LCD,  puedes ver aquí como resolvimos ese problemita, pero te aconsejo q primero aprendas las cosas básicas.

Si despues de informaciónrmarte tienes dudas, no dudes en preguntar aquí, q siempre habrá quién te pueda ayudar.

Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola Braulio

Yo estoy utilizando una simulación que saque de una página de pics y funciona perfecto.

Cuál es el problema que dice usted que proteus ocasiona???

Saludos


----------



## Braulio (Nov 8, 2006)

Al momento de verificar el BF (bandera de ocupado), hay q hacer el procedimiento en un orden especial:

Cuando verificas BF, en proteus debes mandar el pulso E, y luego verificar; esto no se cumple en la realidad, para que funcione en la implementación debes setear E, leer BF (salvarlo), resetear E y luego verificar el valor que tenía BF.

Bueno, yo tube ese problema y asi lo solucioné despues de muchos intentos. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 8, 2006)

Algunos programas no hay necesidad de verificar la bandera de BUSY, se coloca un retardo y listo (se asume que durante ese retardo se a desocupado el LCD) asi se ahorra una linea en el manejo del LCD, espero entiendas, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Braulio (Nov 9, 2006)

Gracias, buena idea!
Pero verificando BF haces mas eficiente el desempeño de la CPU del micro, y lo que indiqué arriba funciona bién. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 17, 2008)

Braulio hermano ayudame soy Miguel Lima de la UNSA  ,me funciona el lcd a 8 bits perfect sin problemas ,,pero cuando lo hice a 4 bits solo me funciona en el simulador man mas no en la practica ,,te topaste con ese problema ?,, no creo que sea eso de los tiempos despues del enable ya que le mande en todo para todo y probe aqui y alla en cuestion a retardos..
es para el brazo de 6 grados de libertad  ,y si logro incorporarle el lcd ya estara completo el proyecto(ya que en el lcd escogo la velocidad) para dejarlo en la escuela ´para su uso indiscriminado en cualquier proyecto que use motores a paso,,,espero que sigas en foros de electronica gracias hermano


----------



## Braulio (Oct 29, 2008)

Que tal Miguel SPIRITBREAKER, que gusto encontrarte por acá. Nunca he intentado configurar el LCD para ser usado con 4 bits, y aun así un poco difisil adivinar el motivo, te diría que pudiera estar fallando el cableado pero lo dudo por que se lo cuidadoso que eres con tus circuitos.
De tener algo mas de tiempo luego trataré de probar el LCD en 4 bits, si llego a hacerlo en la escuela te comento como me fué... y cuando resolvamos el problema y después publicamos acá lo que tengamos. Salu2 compañero.


----------

